# Is fresh pet a good food?



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

We got our adult tpoo about a week ago and we are still settling in, but doing great! I bought the food the breeder said she eats in advance but I'm not sure if its nerves or pickiness but she's not super interested. 

I have pro plan chicken and rice down for her at all times and she won't touch it. The breeder asked me to wet the dry food twice a day and mix it with fresh pet wet food. Well, I quickly realized she was wasting a lot of the dry food and picking out the fresh pet. I'm open to just feeding the wet food if that's what she likes. I like that I can find fresh pet at my grocery store, but if it is not a good food then I'm open to going to the pet store once in awhile and switching to a higher quality food  I'm not really interested in raw feeding, partially because I'm vegetarian and partially because I can't afford it, lol. 

Bonus photos: 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

First of all she is very very cute. I do believe it will take her a bit of time to settle in and get her appetite back since she has had quite a few changes in the last week.

There is a good site to check dog food reviews (fresh pet is average, as you can see). They rate dry, wet and raw. I think the Pro Plan kibble is not that nutritious either, so sure you can get something better and hopefully tastier, too!

Good luck, there are sooooooooooooooooo many good choices out there.

Freshpet Select Homestyle Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would be more concerned that the ProPlan is not the greatest. Like Liljaker said, Fresh pet is just o.k. The website posted above would be a great place to start


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Fresh Pet is better than the Pro Plan but still is just an average food. If she likes wet food you could try Honest Kitchen. It is reasonably priced and the ingredients that they use are suitable for human consumption and the animals are raised cage free/ free range- which I assume may concern you since you are a vegetarian. Pro Plan uses slaughterhouse waste and ingredients from anonymous animals (animal fat, animal digest).


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I was already planning on switching the pro plan but I figured she might as well have something familiar as she transitions to a new home and then it turns out she won't eat it anyway lol. I think I'm going to ditch the pro plan for now and just feed fresh pet for another week or so and in the meantime use that awesome website to research other options as well as look into honest kitchen! There are sooo many options sometimes it's hard to choose! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

americangirl said:


> Thanks for the help! I was already planning on switching the pro plan but I figured she might as well have something familiar as she transitions to a new home and then it turns out she won't eat it anyway lol. I think I'm going to ditch the pro plan for now and just feed fresh pet for another week or so and in the meantime use that awesome website to research other options as well as look into honest kitchen! There are sooo many options sometimes it's hard to choose!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sunny is also on Honest Kitchen and he loves it. If you go to their website, you can order 4 oz. packets to try, and since you add an equal or a little more water to hydrate, you can try before you buy. It's not that inexpensive, but it's high quality.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Sunny is also on Honest Kitchen and he loves it. If you go to their website, you can order 4 oz. packets to try, and since you add an equal or a little more water to hydrate, you can try before you buy. It's not that inexpensive, but it's high quality.


Also, a lot of stores that sell Honest Kitchen have samples of it. My friend works at Dogma in Maryland and they have a ton of samples of the Honest Kitchen. Each sample is enough for a meal for a small dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

wow! I find it a little disturbing that we are being "watched". One of the things I love about this forum is being able to discuss our differing opinions in a casual forum where we don't have to worry about anyone looking over our shoulder. Kind of feels wrong!

Freshpet, I gotta tell ya, your happy approach is having an opposite result with me. I am running in the other direction!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> wow! I find it a little disturbing that we are being "watched". One of the things I love about this forum is being able to discuss our differing opinions in a casual forum where we don't have to worry about anyone looking over our shoulder. Kind of feels wrong!
> 
> Freshpet, I gotta tell ya, your happy approach is having an opposite result with me. I am running in the other direction!


I agree. It seems both creepy and like spam. So many food reps are like this though. I'll be talking to someone about different dog foods and pointing them in the direction of what I think would work best and when food reps are at the store they will come over and butt in and lead them towards their product! Quite rude.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

honest kitchen is a nice dehydrated raw food. i've fed my guys it. i think fresh raw is best ... i'm not sure about freshpet. first off, it's cooked and also being spammed here by them makes me go uugh.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

faerie said:


> honest kitchen is a nice dehydrated raw food. i've fed my guys it. i think fresh raw is best ... i'm not sure about freshpet. first off, it's cooked and also being spammed here by them makes me go uugh.


Honest Kitchen is cooked as far as I know. I thought it was raw too at first but upon looking at their website it is cooked. They say nothing about raw- after all then we probably wouldn't be able to eat it  I agree with you though- fresh raw is best.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

you're correct that the honest kitchen is not raw. it's dehydrated. the meats are steamed at 140 degrees and then dehydrated.

the veggies are mainly raw with the exception that some of the leafy greens are slightly steamed to insure no pathogens.

here's the contact number for honest kitchen.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/contacts

i think it's superior to the freshpet. 

there are dehydrated raw out there such as stella & chewys and primal. but i just stalk farmers for the most part. my guys had beef and chicken backs and chicken liver this morning. tonight just muscle meat. 

the honest kitchen preference is decent stuff. i thought it was raw veggies dehydrated. i feed a bit to my guys in addition to their fresh raw.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

faerie said:


> you're right. it's cooked. i think it's superior to the freshpet.
> 
> there are dehydrated raw out there such as stella & chewys and primal. but i just stalk farmers for the most part. my guys had beef and chicken backs and chicken liver this morning. tonight just muscle meat.
> 
> the honest kitchen preference is decent stuff. i thought it was raw veggies dehydrated. i feed a bit to my guys in addition to their fresh raw.


I think it is better than the Freshpet as well. In all conversations about Freshpet at the place I work someone always brings up bad sodium levels or something like that. Honest Kitchen does have a veggies mix to add to raw meats. My cats had chicken thighs this morning, Kennedy had his Nature's Variety premade raw- he is stubborn when it comes to whole meats other than chicken necks.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> wow! I find it a little disturbing that we are being "watched". One of the things I love about this forum is being able to discuss our differing opinions in a casual forum where we don't have to worry about anyone looking over our shoulder. Kind of feels wrong!
> 
> Freshpet, I gotta tell ya, your happy approach is having an opposite result with me. I am running in the other direction!


No kidding. I "reported" the post, but my guess is they can do that. I don't like that.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've moderated the posts by new user "freshpet". It was clear advertisement and against the rules - I'm sure this will be reversed if I find out they're approved PF vendors or something, but no one has told me that they are.

Barb


----------

